# JBL LSR4312SP



## ejbragg (Dec 13, 2009)

Has anyone gathered any info on this subwoofer? I cannot find any intelligent information from any customer about how they rate it. It seems like a smart design as far as signal connections (set up for 5.1), but I'm wondering about the actual performance.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey Eric, I'll check into it and see what I can find for ya!


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I was able to find this review:
http://www.proaudioreview.com/article/16668

I'll see what I can find from actual users of the sub.


----------



## ejbragg (Dec 13, 2009)

Dale Rasco said:


> I was able to find this review:
> http://www.proaudioreview.com/article/16668
> 
> I'll see what I can find from actual users of the sub.


Thanks for the info, Dale. I find there's a tendency for most of us (serious about audio) to turn our nose up at systems that aren't priced sky-high. But I've been intrigued with their auto configuration and I really like the 5.1 connections right on the sub. This makes everything very simple.

The only missing link is to find some input from paying customers!


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

JBL Pro makes some top-notch drivers IMO. I would bet this sub is really low distortion and sounds great. However - as a ported sub tuned near 30hz I think it likely lacks the extension we would expect in home theater subwoofers.


----------



## ejbragg (Dec 13, 2009)

Dale Rasco said:


> I was able to find this review:
> http://www.proaudioreview.com/article/16668
> 
> I'll see what I can find from actual users of the sub.


Thanks, Dale. That seems informative. I am intrigued by the auto configuration of the system, plus having the 5.1 connections right there on the sub makes everything quite simple.

The only remaining element is to hear feedback from paying customers!


----------



## ejbragg (Dec 13, 2009)

By the way, what is a ballpark average low end target reccommended for a subwoofer for home theater?

This sub I'm interested in is actually for my work environment, which is a control room for a recording studio- and we haven't been asked to do any such projects as sound for picture. Most of our "popular" music gets filtered out below 30 Hz, and in fact, sometimes we set the threshold even higher. (We have to make sure the music is going to sound good in little boom box speakers, as well as hi-fi systems, and too much low energy seems to kill the whole sound for less-capable systems.)

My room dimensions have their greatest length between opposite corners at about 31ft, providing a reproducible 62 ft wavelength, or 18 Hz. I suspect anything below 20hz in that room will prove a bit shifty. I'm not saying I need anything lower than 30 Hz, but should we be asked to do such a project, I suppose it might be worth looking into.

I'd appreciate any comments or arguments.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

ejbragg said:


> By the way, what is a ballpark average low end target reccommended for a subwoofer for home theater?


My opinion (for music and movies):
down to 20hz=good
down to 16hz=great
below 16hz=awsome



ejbragg said:


> I'd appreciate any comments or arguments.


Don't 'dumb-down' the recordings for less capable systems:
Do not limit the freq range.
Do not compress the dynamic range.
Do not record at too high of a volume that causes clipping.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

gdstupak said:


> Don't 'dumb-down' the recordings for less capable systems:


BIG +1. ejbragg, don't do it, man. :boxer:


----------



## ejbragg (Dec 13, 2009)

Appreciate the comments. As for installing a system below 20 Hz, I don't think my room would give me the response worthy of the effort (money) to get it there... On the other hand, I am building a 5.1 surround system for my wife in a larger room 21,000 cu. ft., and the longest wavelength containable therein is just under 10 Hz.

Anyway, the debate at hand is whether I should shoot for the 20 Hz goal rather than 30. I am aware of the hindsight problem we often have when attaining anything of power. It's always... "Well, if I would have just chosen something with a LITTLE more oomph!"

I respect the "don't dumb-down" the system. I'd rather not do any of those things. The problem is, it's my job to do so. It's what I'm paid to do. Of course, I don't overdrive my preamps during tracking. But limit the frequencies & dynamics... Well, I'm guilty.

The thing is, you guys are obviously coming at this from the point of view of elite listening environments. And I hate to pull the plug, but there's a whole lot more people out there who don't (or can't) have what you do. Our average listeners are actually listening in their cars while driving, and possibly in a traffic jam, on their way to work. Many are workaholics who rarely make time to sit down to a real dinner with the family, much less enjoy a hi-fi theater (unless it's a ball game with the guys at Gus' house!)

In a car, there are numerous limitations, including traffic noise; therefore compression and limiting. Also, weak stereos cough and hack at signals below 60hz, and some would fry if you tried to push anything below 30 through it!

Sorry, man. It's my job! But I promise not to smash the signals into oblivion, if that helps! (i hate listening to flattened matarial).

But if I can find a decent sub that provides 20 Hz or so, with a relatively flat response, and one that won't make me a pauper, I'd probably give in!


----------

